# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Երեխայի քառասունք

## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Արդյոք որքանո՞վ է ճիշտ եւ կարեւոր այն ավանդությունը, երբ նոր ծնված երեխայի ծնունդից առաջին քառասուն օրերի ընթացքում արգելվում է նրան դուրս հանել տանից եւ նույնիսկ ցույց չտալ Լուսնին։

----------


## Սելավի

> Արդյոք որքանո՞վ է ճիշտ եւ կարեւոր այն ավանդությունը, երբ նոր ծնված երեխայի ծնունդից առաջին քառասուն օրերի ընթացքում արգելվում է նրան դուրս հանել տանից եւ նույնիսկ ցույց չտալ Լուսնին։


Սնահավատություն  է  բարեկամս:

----------


## Արշակ

Լուսնի մասին առաջին անգամ եմ լսում(չնայած էլի որոշ տամաբանություն կա մեջը), բայց դուրս չհանելը ու այլ մարդկանց մոտ չթողնելը սնահավատություն չի։ Առնվազն հիգիենայի առումով շատ կերևոր է։ Նորածին երեխան, որը դեռևս լրիվ չի ընտելացել նոր միջավայրին, շատ զգայուն է ամեն տեսակի վարակների, նաև միջավայրի կլիմայական փոփոխությունների նկատմամբ։ Էդ պատճառով պետք է ձգտել  էդ շրջանում մաքսիմալ ապահով պահել երեխային։ Նորածնի ամենաթեթև հիվանդանալն էլ հետագայում կարող է լուրջ հետևանքներ ունենալ։

Մի քանի տարի առաջ, ազգականներիցս մեկը երեխա էր ունեցել ու էս սովորույթը չէին պահպանել։ Էնքան տարբեր ազգականներ եկան երեխուն տեսնելու, չլմփալեն պաչել–մաչել, վրեն շնչել, ներսուդուրս, որ վերջը երեխեն հիվանդացավ, հետո ահագին ժամանակ էր բուժում էին։

Նենց որ, գոնե էս սովորույթը հաստատ անիմաստ չի։

----------

Apsara (07.06.2011), Freeman (31.07.2010), kitty (10.04.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արդյոք որքանո՞վ է ճիշտ եւ կարեւոր այն ավանդությունը, երբ նոր ծնված երեխայի ծնունդից առաջին քառասուն օրերի ընթացքում արգելվում է նրան դուրս հանել տանից եւ նույնիսկ ցույց չտալ Լուսնին։


Շատ ավանդույթներ ստեղծվել են են որոշակի նպատակներով, բայց անգրագետ գյուղացիներին նպատակը բացատրելու փոխարեն ավելի հեշտ էր դա ներկայացնել որպես ինչոր ծիսակարգ:

Իսկ պատճառը (բացի թույլ ձևավորված միկրոֆլորայից) կարծում եմ նաև մաշկում պաշտպանիչ պիգմենտի բացակայությունն է: Այդ փուլում արևի ճառագայթները կարող են շատ վտանգավոր լինել:

----------


## ArmineIvanyan

Հայկական ևս մեկ ավանդույթ, այլ երկրներում իմ իմանալով նման բաներ չկան, մեզ մոտ շատ ընտանիքներում դա շարունակվում է, եթե չմտացել նման սնահավատություններին ապա "ոչ մի աչք էլ չի կպնի երեխային" : 
Բայց մի կողմից այս ավանդույթը կարևորում եմ, վերջինս  թույլ է տալիս հեռու պահել ամեն տեսակի մարդկանց և բարեկամների "գրկելուց ու համբույրներից", գոնե սկզբնական շրջանում:

----------


## Ֆելո

շատ ճիշտ սովորությունա. Արշակը ասեց թե ինչու... :Hands Up:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Սա շատ հետաքրքիր եւ առեղծվածային մի ավանդություն է, որի մասին մի փոքր տեղեկություն է գալիս «պառավական» բուժման մեթոդով բուժող մադրկանցից։ 

Օրինակ, ես լսել եմ, որ երբ մարդու մաշկի վրա առաջանում են գորտնուկներ, պառավական բուժման ժամանակ, այդ մարդուն պահում են լիալուսնի լույսի տակ եւ նրա գորտնուկների վրա քսում են ամենա վատ ավելը։  :Bad:  Ասում են թե այդ մարդուն քառասունքի ժամանակ դուրս են հանել տանից։

Հնարավո՞ր է այսպիսի բան։

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Սա դավանաբանական խնդիրեից մեկն է որը  կապված է մարդու կյանքի գործունեության հետ:
Մարդը ծնվում է անցնելով քառասուն օրյա ծիսական ակտը  և հեռանում է այս աշխարհից քառասուն օրյա  ծիսական ակտի կատարումով(որը սակայն հայաստանում չի պահպանվել , մահվանից հետո 7-րդ և 40-րդ օրերը նշվում են իրար հետ):
Ծննդյան ծիսական ակտը  տարբեր ժողովուրդների մոտ տարբեր տեվողություն ունի,  սակայն քրիստոնեա կան եկեղեցին այն չի մերժում և չի էլ ընդունում:
Այս ուղղությամբ որևէ ուսումնասիրություն չկա, բժշկական տեսանկյունից հայտնի  է որ երեխան գտնվում է անվտանգության մեջ այնքան ժամանակ,  քանի դեռ կերակրվում է կրծքով , կաթի միջոցով պահպանում է երեխայի մեջ մոր իմուն սիստեմը:

----------


## Chuk

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Արշակի հետ և վստահ եմ, որ սովորության միակ պատճառն այդ է: Կյանքը ցույց է տալիս, որ մեր նախնիները շատ էլ խելացի են եղել, շատ ավելի գրագետ, քան մենք ենք և բազմաթիվ սովորություններ, որ մնացել են նրանցից և որոնք պահպանվում են հիմա արդեն մեր տատերի ու պապերի կողմից ունեն իրանց իմաստը: 

Պարզապես հաշվի առնելով, որ խորիմաստ բացատրությունները որոշ «հասարակ» ընտանիքներում երբեմն կարող էին անտեսվել, այդ սովորությունները ներկայացվել են այլ տեսանկյունից (ենթադրենք աչքով տալուց խուսափելու համար), մեկ անգամ ևս հաստատելով իրենց իմաստնությունը:

----------

Apsara (07.06.2011), Լուսաբեր (09.06.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այո՛, Արշակը շատ ճիշտ է նշել: Նույնիսկ բժշկության մեջ երեխայի կյանքի շրջանները բաժանելիս առաջին ամիսը կոչվում է նորածնային շրջան: Անգամ բժիշկներն իրենք են խորհուրդ տալիս առաջին ամսվա ընթացքում երեխային շատ չտեղափոխել. որքան քիչ ուրիշների միկրոֆլորաների հետ շփվի, այնքան լավ, որովհետև սեփական իմուն համակարգը դեռ լավ ձևավորված չէ, և ուրիշի ոչ ախտածին մանրէն նրա մոտ կարող է ծանր հիվանդություն առաջացնել:

----------


## Koms

> Առնվազն հիգիենայի առումով շատ կերևոր է։ Նորածին երեխան, որը դեռևս լրիվ չի ընտելացել նոր միջավայրին, շատ զգայուն է ամեն տեսակի վարակների, նաև միջավայրի կլիմայական փոփոխությունների նկատմամբ։


Այո, եւ դա գալիս է դարերի խորքից` նմանատիպի սովորություններում ժաղովրդի ինտուիցիան հզոր է և դարերով անցած փորձություն ունի:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Արդյո՞ք ճիշտ է նորածնի համար քառասունք պահելը: Այդ քառասուն օրերի ընթացքում երեխային տան պատերից դուրս չհանելն ու տուն օտար մարդ չթողելը:

Հ.Գ. Իմ կարծիքով երեխան ծննդյան առաջին իսկ օրից պետք է սկսի սովորել կյանքին: Նա պետք է ունենա բացօդյա զբոսանքներ, ոչ թե տնային կալանքի տակ գտնվի: Հենց այդ զբոսանքներն ու շփումներն են կոփում երեխային:

----------


## ministr

Ջան, էդ սովորելը հետոյա սկսվում . երբ որ երեխան ադապտացվումա գոնե տնային պայմաններին, բակտերիալ ֆոնին: Երեխան ստերիլ միջավայրից հայտնվումա լիքը մանրեներով բակտերիաներով միջավայր, որոնք մեզ համար վնասակար չլինելով կարող են լուրջ վնաս պատճառել երեխային: Դրա համար արգելվում է օտարների շփումը երեխայի հետ: Էլ չեմ ասում դուրս հանելու: Երեխային նույնիսկ համբուրել չի կարելի, շատ-շատ մայրը համբուրի, քանի որ բերանի մեջ էնքան բացիլ կա որ սկի զուգարանում չկա: Ամեն ինչ պետք է աստիճանաբար լինի, դրա համար էլ երեխան պետք է սկզբից սովորի տան միջավայրին, հետո կամաց-կամաց դրսին:

----------

Annushka (15.12.2009), Apsara (07.06.2011), Ariadna (15.12.2009), Elmo (15.12.2009), Արշակ (15.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (15.12.2009), Ուլուանա (15.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (15.12.2009), Փոքրիկ (15.12.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ջան, էդ սովորելը հետոյա սկսվում . երբ որ երեխան ադապտացվումա գոնե տնային պայմաններին, բակտերիալ ֆոնին: Երեխան ստերիլ միջավայրից հայտնվումա լիքը մանրեներով բակտերիաներով միջավայր, որոնք մեզ համար վնասակար չլինելով կարող են լուրջ վնաս պատճառել երեխային: Դրա համար արգելվում է օտարների շփումը երեխայի հետ: Էլ չեմ ասում դուրս հանելու: Երեխային նույնիսկ համբուրել չի կարելի, շատ-շատ մայրը համբուրի, քանի որ բերանի մեջ էնքան բացիլ կա որ սկի զուգարանում չկա: Ամեն ինչ պետք է աստիճանաբար լինի, դրա համար էլ երեխան պետք է սկզբից սովորի տան միջավայրին, հետո կամաց-կամաց դրսին:


Իսկ դուք տեսել եք թե ինչպիսի «ստերիլ» վիճակ է հիմա ծննդատներում: Երեխան նորածինների սենյակում կյուվեզի կամ մանկասայլակի մեջ դրված, ով փող տա, կթողեն մոտը դրսի կեղտն ու բացիլները ներս բերելով: 
Համբուրելու հետ համամիտ եմ:

----------


## ministr

Դրա համար էլ երեխաները ծննդատներում վարակվում են տարատեսակ բացիլներով, որոնք էլ իմունային համակարգի թուլացման պահերին ի հայտ են գալիս, բոլորին գցելով շոկի մեջ, թե ոնց կարող էր տենց բան պատահել: 
Առաջ ծննդատանը գտնվող կնոջը սկի ծաղիկ չէին թողնում ուղարկել:

----------


## Annushka

Իմ կարծիքով՝ քառասունք պահել հասկացությունը մի քիչ հարաբերական ա:  Դա չի նշանակում, որ երեխային ընդհանրապես պետք է մեկուսացնել, ոչ տնից հանել, ոչ էլ մոտենալ նրան.. պարզապես այդ ամիս ու կեսը երեխան սկսում է հարմարվել արտաքին աշխարհին, ամրանում է նրա իմունային համակարգը և այլն, և այլն.. Դրա համար ցանկալի չէ, որ բարեկամ-ծանոթները գան ու շրջապատեն նրան, համբուրեն, գրկեն ու սիրեն: Ընդհանրապես լավ կլինի, որ նրա հետ մարդկանց շփումը այն ընթացքում հասցվի մինիմալի: Սա տատական հավատալիքների հետ կապ չունի, քանի որ  ոչ թե ինչ-որ սնահավատություն է, այլ զուտ պրոֆիլակտիկ-պաշտպանական նախաձեռնություն: Մեր մեծերը նույնպես դա արել են երեխային կյանքի առաջին օրերը պաշտպանելու համար/ գուցե շատերը չգիտակցված՝ զուտ սովորույթին հետևելով/: 
Մենք, օրինակ, առանձնապես քառասունք չենք պահել, բայց աշխատել ենք երեխային հեռու պահել մարդաշատ վայրերից, նրա մոտ շատ այցելուների չենք թողել, մանավանդ հիվանդ մարդկանց: Մեկ ամսականում նրան տարել ենք պոլիկլինիկա,մի անգամ էլ մերոնց հյուր ենք գնացել երեխայի հետ,մեզ էլ են հյուր եկել որոշ բարեկամներ, բայց և այնպես, աշխատել ենք նրան զերծ պահել շատ շփումներից: 
 Երեխային կյանքի առաջին շաբաթները հատկապես կարևոր են, և պետք է զգույշ լինել, որ նա չվարակվի, չհիվանդանա, քանի որ նրա իմունիտետը դեռևս թույլ է, և արտաքին միջավայրում նրա համար վտանգավոր շատ բացիլներ, վիրուսներ կարող են լինել: Ահա և այդքանը: Իսկ արտաքին աշխարհի հետ շփվել և գնալ զբոսանքի նա միշտ էլ կհասցնի, թեկուզ և  գոնե 2 ամսականից սկսած, բայց ոչ շուտ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.12.2009), Apsara (07.06.2011), Ariadna (15.12.2009), Դեկադա (15.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (15.12.2009), ՆանՍ (09.06.2011), Ուլուանա (15.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ դուք տեսել եք թե ինչպիսի «ստերիլ» վիճակ է հիմա ծննդատներում: Երեխան նորածինների սենյակում կյուվեզի կամ մանկասայլակի մեջ դրված, ով փող տա, կթողեն մոտը դրսի կեղտն ու բացիլները ներս բերելով:


Էրեբունի ԲԿ-ում տենց բան չկար: Սենյակները պարզապես փայլում էին: Վճարովի այցի ժամին գարիր, թե անվճար, մեկ ա հորից բացի ոչ մեկին չէին թողնում վերև բարձրանար: Եթե հայրը չէր գալիս, նոր ուրիշ հարազատի կթողնեին, բայց էլի մեկ հոգու ու միայն պաշտպանիչ խալաթ հագցնելուց հետո: Ուզում ա 100 000 000 փող տաիր, վերև չէին թողնի:

Քառսունքի մասին էլ Անուշը գրել ա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչով է բացատրվում քառասունքը, բայց դա նույնպես համարում եմ նախնադարից մնացած ռուդիմենտ:
1. Հիվանդ մարդը ինքը չի մոտենա նորածնին:
2. Ծնողներն ինչքան էլ հիվանդ լինեն (չհաշված ակնհայտ շատ ծանր հիվանդությունները` օր. բորոտություն), հանգիստ մոտենում են երեխային:
Սովորույթն ի հայտ է եկել, երբ դեռ «պատվաստում» բառը չէր ստեղծվել: Այն ժամանակ իսկապես վտանգավոր կարող էր լինել ցանկացած շփում:

----------

Elmo (15.12.2009)

----------


## ministr

Հիվանդ մարդը կարող է չիմանալ որ ինքը հիվանդ է, այսինքն լինել գաղտնի շրջանում:
Ծնողները էդքան էլ հանգիստ չեն մոտենում: Մայրը պետք է կրի պաշտպանիչ դիմակ, իսկ հայրը մի քանի օր կարող է հեռու մնալ երեխայից, հետո տեղը կհանի  :Jpit:  Պատվաստումը բոլոր հիվանդությունների դեմ չէ, այլ կոնկրետ հիվանդությունների: Բացի դրանից պատվաստված երեխան մի քանի օր պատվաստումից հետո ավելի խոցելի է լինում հիվանդությունների նկատմամբ:

Նախնադարից մնացած ոչ բոլոր սովորույթներն են բուտաֆորիա  :Smile:

----------

Annushka (16.12.2009), Apsara (07.06.2011), Ariadna (28.07.2010), Chilly (28.07.2010), Gayl (16.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (16.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2010), Ուլուանա (16.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (25.01.2010)

----------


## Amarysa

Իմ երկու բալիկներն էլ ծնվել են Լեհաստանում ու ոչ մի  քառասունք էլ չենք պահել. Եստեղ  յոթերորդ օրը չլրացած ,մեկել կտեսնես նորածնի հետ բակում զբոսնելիս կամ մարկետներում ,մեզ բժիշկը խորհուրդ տվեց  7–րդ օրը արդեն դուրս գալ զբոսանքի, քանի որ մաքուր օդը անհրաժեշտ է մանկիկին .Էստեղ  հիվանդանոցներում ազատ թուլատրվում է տեսակցությունը.

----------

Sona_Yar (28.07.2010)

----------


## Eliza1

Հեռավոր հարազատների տեսակցության առումով կարծում եմ քառասունք պահելը ճիշտ է, ելնելով հիգիենայի կանոններից:Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է երեխային մաքուր օդին պահելուն, կարծում եմ 20-րդ օրվանից հետո կարճ զբոսանքներն անհրաժեշտ են:Վերջիվերջո զբոսանքից հետո երեխան ավելի լավ է քնում, և իրեն ավելի լավ զգում:

----------


## Apsara

Սպասեք ես էլ արտահայտվեմ սրա մասին- սեփական փորձից ելնելով: 

ինձ համար քառասունքը դա փրկություն էր, քանի որ ետծննդաբերական սթրես էի տանում- չիմանալով այդ մասին, բայց ցանկացած մարդու ներկայություն, բացառությամբ մորս, քանի-որ նա բժիշկ է և նրան հարյուր տոկոս վստահում եմ ամեն ինչում, ինձ նյարդայնացնում և շփոթմունքի մեջ էրգցում: Նախ այդ առաջին օրերին հասցրեցի հասկանալ երեխայիս, օրակարգս կազմել, սովորել գիշերները չքնել, բայց ցերեկները հասցնել բոլոր կարևոր գործերն անել: Էնպես որ վերևում նշված բոլոր փաստարկներին- ի օգուտ երեխայի, թույլ տվեք ավելացնել նաև մեկը- ի օգուտ նորաթուխ մոր:

----------

Ariadna (07.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Մենք քառասունք չպահեցինք, ով ասես ու երբ ասես գալիս գնում էր, հիմնականում էլ իրենց հարմարեցնելով, այլ ոչ թե մեզ: Ինձ համար էնքանով էր «լավ», որ ժամանակս անցնում էր, ամուսնու բացակայությունը ծննդկան կնոջ համար ճիշտա ոչ մեկը չի կարող լրացնել, բայց էլ ինչ արած: Հիմա արդեն համարյա մի տարվա հեռավորությունից որ նայում եմ ու հետո էլ, որ պետքա երկրորդ բալիկն ունենանք, ամուսնու ներկայությունն էլ կլինի, չեմ ուզում, որ գան ու գնան, ուզում եմ ավանդական ձևով պահպանվի քառասունքը, հենց ինձ համար, իմ հանգստության, երեխաներին իրար հետ ռեժիմի կարգավորման, որովհետև էն սկզբից ոնց դրվումա էտ կարգերը նենց էլ հետագայում շարունակվումա: ՈՒղղակի դժվարա մարդկանց հասկացնել երբեմն, որ ինչքան էլ ժամանակակից լինենք ու տակաշորի տեղ տակդիրով երեխաներին մեծացնես ծնված օրվանից, մեկա քառասունք պահելը ժամանակակից լինելու հետ կապ չունի:  
Ճիշտա պահելը, և՛ երեխայի, և՛ մոր համար, իսկ նորածնին տեսնելն ու նրանով հիանալը միշտ էլ կա, մի օր շուտ տեսնես կամ մի քանի ամիս հետո բան չի փոխի, մանավանդ, որ նորածիններին տեսնելու առանձնապես բան էլ չկա  :Unsure:

----------

Kita (09.06.2011), murmushka (10.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (05.09.2011)

----------

